
Ask HN: Would you be interested in an easier way to pay people for feedback? - thrwaway69
I don&#x27;t think I am good at finding a sweet spot for lot of things people suffering from disabilities or other problems go through whenever I design build&#x2F;design something. Collecting feedback is not an easy feat. I would love to have a chat with a blind person about my designs and ideas but often have no less intrusive and easy way to do that.<p>There is no easy way to pay for feedback as well. Asking people for their PayPal or something similar doesn&#x27;t cut it online.<p>For the second problem, what do you think of something that will let you give someone money by generating a small username tip.<p>Example - You made a post on reddit and someone with username hn-kun replied and gave you feedback, you want to give him money so what you can do is create a tip with a reddit username hn-kun and send him a link. He can transfer the money into his bank by oauth or other flows to verify himself instantly.<p>He doesn&#x27;t need to register or you have to ask him for something like his PayPal.<p>I am not sure about the first problem. Any ideas or existing services?
======
bellwether
It sounds too complicated for me to use. I’d prefer to use something I know
the user already has setup.

Other solutions would be Patreon, Venmo, Zelle, or the Buy me a coffee button
on some OSS repositories.

~~~
thrwaway69
Yeah but the problem is the end user have to setup those to receive payment. I
don't see how it is more complicated than existing setups.

You will just have to connect your card and generate link by putting the
username and social site, amount etc. And then drop the link. That should only
take a few minutes for first sign up and afterwards, a minute or so.

Patreon, buy me coffee etc are not comparable since they focus on recurring
transactions and are not anonymous, require registration from both end of
users.

Instead of that, the end user just needs to click on verify by reddit button
and then put their bank details to receive payment instantly. They can make an
account if they like during the process so they don't have to verify next time
they wanna receive a payment but otherwise don't have to.

Comparable platform would be keybase I guess but that still requires you some
setup on both ends.

I don't need to know your identity outside of whatever platform I am
interacting on to send you a tip. I shouldn't assume you have xyz account
except for the platform I am interacting with you on.

example - you wanna tip me right now but how will you do that?

~~~
jaredsohn
Seems like a feature that Keybase could implement (this can be a way for them
to gain users, too); they already allow sending cryptocurrency to other users
and they have the ability to authenticate based on online identities.

This would require that the sender and receiver both have keybase.

~~~
thrwaway69
Yeah they could also allow temporary session like discord does. Discord lets
you join and chat on a server without having to permanently make an account
via invite link.

